# Durban Vape Fest 2017



## Rob Fisher

I spent the day at the first Vape Fest in Durban today... the event was held at the Exhibition Centre which has ample parking and is ideal for exhibitions. The number of vendors was a little disappointing as were the number of visitors... but I expected that for Durban... but I must say I was pleasantly surprised with those that did turnout in sofar as vendors and visitors were concerned. I stayed the whole day interfacing with the vapers and vendors and had a great time... was so nice to take a 30 minute drive and be at the exhibition and then drive home. It was a lot cheaper than flying to JHB and booking a hotel room! 

But all in all I would consider the Durban Vape Fest a sucess and I'm sure it will grow year on year!

Here are some of the pics I took! The first pics without the people I took before the doors opened!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

Seems like it was lots of fun thou. Almost like a vape meet mixed in with an expo. Relaxed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Havana Vape Co

What was the highlight of the show ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Havana Vape Club said:


> What was the highlight of the show ?



Apart from meeting old friends and making new ones was finding an awesome juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Havana Vape Co

Rob Fisher said:


> Apart from meeting old friends and making new ones was finding an awesome juice.



What juice did you find ? were there a lot of launchers of new e juice international and local ? Would of loved to be there but had to leave the country sad to have missed it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Havana Vape Co

Would of been nice to have met you Rob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Havana Vape Club said:


> What juice did you find ? were there a lot of launchers of new e juice international and local ? Would of loved to be there but had to leave the country sad to have missed it.



The juice I found is only being released this weekend but the maker slipped a bottle into my bag... It's Haywire 22 and is a Mojito Juice and very authentic!



There were not too many new juices launched that I saw but there were a ton of juices and juice makers I had never bumped into before!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Havana Vape Co

Juice looks good is this from a local company would love to try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Havana Vape Club said:


> Juice looks good is this from a local company would love to try it.



Yes it's his first juice. Currently his business is wire for coil making.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz

Was great catching up again uncle rob, hope that pizza didn’t burn too much hahaaa @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Jengz said:


> Was great catching up again uncle rob, hope that pizza didn’t burn too much hahaaa @Rob Fisher



The Pizza was excellent! Just enough Durban burn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Rob Fisher said:


> The Pizza was excellent! Just enough Durban burn!


It sent me to the throne for a good few minutes! Can’t stand that Durban heat

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ugi

Yeah it was nice to see Rob walking around for a change and having a chat with the people. You normally very busy at these events.....Good job Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ugi said:


> Yeah it was nice to see Rob walking around for a change and having a chat with the people. You normally very busy at these events.....Good job Rob



I must say it was lekker to not have to be doing anything and just chilling and chatting for a change!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Small show but was awesome. Had lots of fun. Thanks for the pics @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN

I would have loved to have competed here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ugi

Don't worry @BATMAN we understand fighting crime takes precedence

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BATMAN

@Ugi -not blowing our holiday savings and getting thrown out the house by the wife takes presedence

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Imperator

Nice meeting you @Rob Fisher we'll get some XXL printed for you soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Imperator said:


> Nice meeting you @Rob Fisher we'll get some XXL printed for you soon



If it's American size then XXL.... Chinese then XXXL.  Was great to meet you guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hoosain

Was great seeing you again @Rob Fisher and thank you for the awesome pics and spending time at our stand to sample some of our juice. 

I am inlove with your skyline and billet box.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hoosain said:


> Was great seeing you again @Rob Fisher and thank you for the awesome pics and spending time at our stand to sample some of our juice.
> 
> I am inlove with your skyline and billet box.



@Hoosain I promise I will taste your juice real soon... and the Skyline and BB's certainly are winners for me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hoosain

Rob Fisher said:


> @Hoosain I promise I will taste your juice real soon... and the Skyline and BB's certainly are winners for me!


Awesome stuff. Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

